# When do 'lops' lop???



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I had a question asked to me and I can't find the answer in a book so....can someone tell me at what age mini-lops's ears should be down or 'lopped'??? I have 2 supposed mini-lop does, 3 months old, and their ears have not gone down yet. When I questioned the breeder he asked me WHERE it is stated the age of when lops ears will go down. I have no idea but to me it seems it should be rather soon??????? Can you point me to something in writing that I can read for myself and then pass it on to the breeder if I need to???? A link, book, etc??? (I remember it being at a young age but my memory isn't what it used to be...I guess. I can't remember!  )Thanks so much!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have raised mini lops and holland lops.the holland lops ears usually take longer to lop.mine mostly start too go down by three weeks.i never keep any that havent lopped by six weeks.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

We have Hollands, and it is common knowledge among HL breeders that ears lop quicker in the summer than in the winter. That being said, I would be very cautious about breeding Minis whose ears have not lopped by 3 months. That could be indicative of problems in the crown area, and this would not be a trait you would want to pass on to future generations. You might go to Mini Lop websites, and look at rabbits who have correct ear placement and see if the crown on your rabbits looks anything like the rabbits you see there.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

3 months with straight ears??? Something sounds fishy. Most lops are lopped by the time they're weaned, IME.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

OUr minis always lopped by the time we weaned them.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

lops are interesting rabbits.

1. two fully lopped pedigreed rabbits can give birth to a kit with upright ears. (in my case, a daughter who never lopped - had two this occured with. One was culled, the other went on to produce kits with lopping ears - every single one of them)
2. two lops with poor crowns, can give birth to kits with ears that lop fully by six weeks.
3. a lop can have nicely lopped ears at 6 weeks and by the time they reach 6 months have airplane ears.
4. some lops don't completely lop until they reach 6 months and often they have the nicest ears and head set. 
So are their ears perfectly upright? If they have no 'loppiness' to them it's a judgement call. Means they have a very tight crown. Doesn't mean that it will breed true. Bred to the right buck, could have very nice kits.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

At 3 months my does ears are kinda 'half-lopped' I'd say...helicopter ears we used to call them when we were kids. Guess I'd just better keep on waiting, and petting the ears down!


----------

